# Lamictal/Depersonalization/Frontal Lobe Epilepsy



## emmiesuz (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi everyone!!!

About 10 years ago a neurologist thought I had temporal lobe epilepsy because I was having phantom smells. The symptom eventually went away and another doc said I DIDNT have it.

For like 20 years Ive had depersonalization and am JUST NOW making the connection that they might be related. I also was just put on Lamictal for Mood stabiliaztion as I have depression and anxiety.

Is anyone going thru similar symptoms? Im trying to get to the bottom of this. Could previous diagnosis of TLE be accurate and go along with the DP?

Thoughts greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Depersonalisation can be a psychiatric disorder but also have a organic origin that is related to a neurological disorder like epilepsy,-then is a symptom to that disorder. When you have had depression and anxiety for so long and your epilepsy a the highest only have been limited to a partiel seizure like a smell years ago and no loss of awareness it is not likely to be neurological disorder. It is not potent enough and there would also have been a progression in the neurological state with so many years. In depersonalisation the symptoms are "softer" than in neurological disorder as "it is as if my body is alien to me" and not in neurological disorder, " my body is alien to me". The subjective "as if" is the difference.


----------



## emmiesuz (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you!!!


----------

